# What did you lose your virginity?



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Just thought it would be an interesting poll. This isn't a public poll, so you don't have to worry about other people seeing your answer if you don't want to share it with everyone.

I lost mine when I was 16.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

LOL, when I first saw the thread title; I was wondering if I was supposed to post, my hymen as an answer.

:laughing:

I was 18 1/2.


----------



## Orlando_Marquez (Dec 3, 2014)

Summer between 8th grade going to 9th grade. 13 years old. I'm 39, so a loooong time ago.

Sent from my Winchester 1300 Defender


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

just turned 21


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I was 15 and it was in her bedroom. Her parents were home.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

To my hand :crazy:

I lost it when I was 19 (19 and a half I suppose) to a friend of a friend who I only knew for a few hours. Let's just say, we were really turned on lol. That all said, it was more of a friends with benefit thing. I wanted more and she thought I was too nice lol (looking back on it and some of the things she said, I wonder if maybe, deep down, she did not believe she deserved someone nice ... I hope that was not true though), but we had sex a few times after that.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Where's the n/a option? I'm a nun.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Thuringwethil said:


> Where's the n/a option? I'm a nun.


I definitely should have added a 'still a virgin' option. I wonder if I can get a mod to edit the thread title and the poll.


@Thomas60 or @bethdeth can you edit, please?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

When I was 18 to a guy I was dating because I was curious.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm 19, and I haven't lost mine yet. I'm still waiting for my soulmate.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I definitely should have added a 'still a virgin' option. I wonder if I can get a mod to edit the thread title and the poll.


Just add @bethdeth, and/or @Thomas60 and/or any of the mods and I'm sure that they will edit it for you. ^_^


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Beth Death told me she couldn't edit polls. No big deal though.

Interesting results so far. Looks like SoM might have been right about 17 being too low for the average.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel like given the sort of forum this is that 21+ shouldn't be the oldest age category. :tongue:

28 FTW!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

AliceKettle said:


> I'm 19, and I haven't lost mine yet. I'm still waiting for my soulmate.


There's no such thing as a soulmate!


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> There's no such thing as a soulmate!


There's such a thing as a soulmate, but when you find her you always fuck it up and she hates you and gets a restraining order so you always have to go settle for second best!


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I was 13, she was a great girl, sorry I lost touch with her.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

19


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

That title... I'm going to rearrange it in my head to make it less painful:

Q: What? Did you lose your virginity?
A: Yes.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

johnnyyukon said:


> I know, right? I'm actually a 92 year old ethiopian woman.


Its a bit different when being deceived about someone's personality/intentions than something obvious like appearance, isn't it?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

21.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Some people are believable at deceiving others.


To be fair, he probably doesn't have Narcdar.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

huh interesting poll i was 21


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I lost mine when I was 18. It went okay.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


>


In grad school my teaching assignment was to teach an undergrad class in technical writing.

Love this pic !!!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

still loling my asses off to that internet photo


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

No? HELL no!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


> Where's the n/a option? I'm a nun.


Such a funny girl.

But such dark deep thoughts and talk.

I hope she is ok.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just thought it would be an interesting poll. This isn't a public poll, so you don't have to worry about other people seeing your answer if you don't want to share it with everyone.
> 
> I lost mine when I was 16.


There is a really good joke related to this about a school bus loaded with Catholic school girls that runs off the road and falls down a cliff.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Lizzie Boredom said:


> LOL, when I first saw the thread title; I was wondering if I was supposed to post, my hymen as an answer.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I was 18 1/2.


Does circumcision count then ??


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Beth Death told me she couldn't edit polls. No big deal though.
> 
> Interesting results so far. Looks like SoM might have been right about 17 being too low for the average.


If you went to a public school then probably 15.

If you went to a private school then probably at college at the frat party.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> There's no such thing as a soulmate!


KOALAROO some people are just romantics.

In philosophy we call romantics those who love God. Like St. Augustine or San Tomas Aquinas.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> When any guy refers to me as his soulmate, no matter how far into the relationship it is, I run the other way because it's usually a sign of disordered personality -- usually a Cluster B personality disorder.


"Soulmate" is a girl thing, indeed.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> lol, 21+ is now becoming the overwhelming favorite.
> 
> I'm wondering if the population of this forum skews the results that way, or if this is a decent representation of the overall population.


A fair amount of ladies (SWF's) who went to elite private girl's colleges normally answer with 21 - 22.

This is because during college they had very few encounters with frat boyz.

I would think this is true of most males that went to military academies as well, unless they came from public schools.

So 21-22 is not as rare as you think.

Your poll was not very scientifically designed.

You should have started at 12 because there is a really big difference between 12, 13, and 14.

You should have ended with 30+ because a fair amount of people are in the 25 to 30 range.

And of course you finally figured out the "nun" category in the meantime.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> Seriously, soulmates don't exist. If a guy ever tells you you're his soulmate, run far and fast.


If a male tells you that then sure ... run ... .

But if a female tells you that then I would be flattered and hopeful that the marriage will last and not become one of the 50% divorce stats, KOALAROO my dear friend.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Jennywocky said:


> 19, friend's college, menage a trois.
> 
> (They plotted against me.)


Yup it does happen.

I have 2 female friends who experienced something similar.

One was with two guys.

The other was with a couple.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Are you shittin' me?? Radical
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly BUT they don't teach you that in bible seminary or Sunday school.

You do learn about it finally on liberty with the US Navy however.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

koalaroo said:


> However, every time a narcissist, sociopath or borderline cons you into a relationship, they almost all call you their soulmate. It's a term I think is either said by the disordered or the naive.


Yup flattery as a means of predatory deception.

These would be males who know females' weaknesses.

Or they could be bi-oriented guys too because it is probably effeminate to think of the notion of a soul mate, however I do have a few same sex male neighbors who refer to each other as soul mates. I'm sure they believe it.

IF a male uses the term with a female then I DO AGREE he is a predator.

You must have studied criminology KOALAROO ?!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> They don't have neon signs on their heads, you know?


Normally you can figure it out on your own with time.

The first clue is if it seems too good to be true or if it is going way too fast for you.

Everything takes time.

Every inquiry of any kind takes time.

The game of love is an inquiry into whether you two will get along and stay together forever.

Anything else is simply predatory dating.

There are male predators and there are female predators.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> huh interesting poll i was 21


So YOU resurrected this, huh PIANO ?!

These were interesting posts and views.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

unoriginal said:


> I lost mine when I was 18. It went okay.


Just a really old man huh ?!

18 ... I could have had 6 kids by then.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

16 or 15, most likely 15, It was halloween after all.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Glory said:


> Where's the n/a option? I'm a nun.


For real though. I'm 22 and still a virgin.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

About a week after my 18th birthday. With my first boyfriend.... Ugh. lol.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

To a fucking loser.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

I was 16. Me and my first bf fucked in the living room while babysitting his younger brother. Oh so romantic.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll reply, when I remember.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Exactly BUT they don't teach you that in bible seminary or Sunday school.
> 
> You do learn about it finally on liberty with the US Navy however.


Wut? Full body condom, or pop your cherry with a rando hoe?

Yeah, ha, I'm guessing that's not the only thing you learned in the US Navy. I mean, out of all the horny military branches, the Navy's gotta be the one that talk about havin' sex with chicks the most. All that time at sea, no poonany, must lead to a lot of poonany talk.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Exactly BUT they don't teach you that in bible seminary or Sunday school.
> 
> You do learn about it finally on liberty with the US Navy however.


Wut? Full body condom, or pop your cherry with a rando hoe?

Yeah, ha, I'm guessing that's not the only thing you learned in the US Navy. I mean, out of all the horny military branches, the Navy's gotta be the one that talk about havin' sex with chicks the most. All that time at sea, no poonany, must lead to a lot of poonany talk.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Wut? Full body condom, or pop your cherry with a rando hoe?
> 
> Yeah, ha, I'm guessing that's not the only thing you learned in the US Navy. I mean, out of all the horny military branches, the Navy's gotta be the one that talk about havin' sex with chicks the most. All that time at sea, no poonany, must lead to a lot of poonany talk.


Hey when you answer up you are supposed to post your hymen or foreskin too.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Wut? Full body condom, or pop your cherry with a rando hoe?
> 
> Yeah, ha, I'm guessing that's not the only thing you learned in the US Navy. I mean, out of all the horny military branches, the Navy's gotta be the one that talk about havin' sex with chicks the most. All that time at sea, no poonany, must lead to a lot of poonany talk.


Rando Navy nurse on a date. She was a beauty too !!!

Green eyes !!!

Irish babe !!!

She was definitely a winner !!!

She wanted to get married too. Guess she was happy with me.

I was not ready for marriage however.

No can do.

Cherry was gone a long time ago though. Different girl.

Also a nurse though. I have been very lucky with nurses.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sheik said:


> I was 16. Me and my first bf fucked in the living room while babysitting his younger brother. Oh so romantic.


Where was the little brother?

Hopefully asleep with the door closed.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> To a fucking loser.


That's what they all say !!!


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Where was the little brother?
> 
> Hopefully asleep with the door closed.


Lol, nope! We were all in the living room, my bf & I just snuck behind the couch. >.<


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

I never did.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sheik said:


> Lol, nope! We were all in the living room, my bf & I just snuck behind the couch. >.<


Pool little guy -- I hope he did not peek.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

17 and I was on a 007 mission for the vagina. Can not explain details, that is G-14 classified. Just know the vagina was exquisite.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

> Soulmates do not exist.


The following assertion is, at best, _false_ - (via) - my _demonstration_ of high-functioning cognitive judo pace ( INTJ™ / ENFP™ ) dynamics.

_________________________________

INTJ™ cognitive judo - Premise1 

D -> II (Ni) - Aux - ET (Te) - Ter - (Fi) - Inf - (Se)

ENFP™ cognitive judo - Premise2

D -> EI (Ne) - Aux - IF (Fi) - Ter - (Te) - Inf - (Si)

Thus, 

INTJ™ / ENFP™ cognitive dynamics = high-functioning compatibility (via) mental / cognitive judo (i.e., personality) - thus, the only thing to render individuals incompatible is lack of _physical stimulus_ / (re: attraction + (underdevelopment functions); thus, this can be swallowed pace mental / cognition function(s) to ensure _regular_ coitus. 

Com.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Catwalk said:


> The following assertion is, at best, _false_ - (via) - my _demonstration_ of high-functioning cognitive judo pace ( INTJ™ / ENFP™ ) dynamics.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> ...


You annoyed me at first. Now you are growing on me I'm happy to have you as a mole.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> It would be inefficient for God to die stamp soul mates.
> 
> Life is more like speed dating.


I dunno, last I heard, God is pretty good at anything he sets His mind to. Unless we're talking about Kali. That's one scary bitch Goddess.




Actually life is more like a penis.

Simple, soft, straight, relaxed and hanging freely.

Then women make it hard.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

95134hks said:


> They took it away at the hospital.
> 
> I heard they grow viruses on them.


Oh well; maybe if you used a condom for the triumphant event, you could post that?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Lizzie Boredom said:


> Oh well; maybe if you used a condom for the triumphant event, you could post that?


Your Honor, I did not use a condom.

The lady was hot, and she caught me completely off guard and by surprise.

And a gentleman even a very young one does not tell a lady no.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Really? I believe!! Well, I just define them as people (not necessarily sexual) that are just on my near exact frequency. The very rare friends and lovers that share my perspective of life. Usually they possess the quality to talk endlessly about the stupidest things, lots of laughs, and a very powerful caring for each other.
> 
> They're not unicorns, they can slip through your fingers like sand, just like anyone or anything else.
> 
> Dunno, hard to explain, and besides, it's just a word.


i like this interpretation. i'm half in agreement with you and half not. it is just a word but it packs a lot of meaning, more meaning than most words, but i agree that a single person can have many different soulmates. a close friend of mine is one. i came across the term "red thread of fate" a few years ago and i told her about it because that's sort of what she is to me. i don't think she's perfect and i would never call us a perfect match but we frequently find ourselves riding on the same wavelength and the way that our lives have panned out, from beginning to end, though vastly different, is still eerily similar. the method to our madness is the same but the madness, the way in which it manifests itself, is not. we're intrigued by the same ideologies and cultures and people. there have been, i think, three periods where we stopped talking for reasons i won't mention and every time we came back together we'd catch up and everything i experienced while we were apart was in accordance with what she experienced.

we joke around with each other a lot and rarely do we praise or compliment one another unless the other is feeling down but when we drink... it's a whole different story. feelings here, there, everywhere. i also agree that soul mates aren't always forever and i think that's the case with me and her. i don't think we'll be in each other's lives for much longer because we want so many different things out of life but i think the connection we share(d) will stick no matter what.



95134hks said:


> That's what they all say !!!


i think it's because a lot of girls lose it early on to guys who probably weren't looking for anything serious so even if the relationship starts off well it ends poorly, or at least not in the way that the girl expects, on the count of the guy having different interests and priorities... or maybe the guy was just an asshole. you're right though... a lot of girls, or i guess people, do say that. i'm no longer on speaking terms with the guy i lost it to but he was very gentle and he called me baby a lot and told me i was too tight for my own good and kissed my forehead more times than i thought was necessary and i doubt any of it was sincere but i won't let that taint the experience. what does taint the experience, however, is that it was short, like three thrusts and he was done. there was no blood which confused us both, and i think he thought he was lying... until a week later when we did it again in doggy and i had to pee midway (but really i was just tired) and as i was putting on my clothes i noticed a red stain in the middle of his bed sheets. bazinga? he got me.

on another note i should probably change my username to lady anecdote.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> ... i think it's because a lot of girls lose it early on to guys who probably weren't looking for anything serious so even if the relationship starts off well it ends poorly, or at least not in the way that the girl expects, on the count of the guy having different interests and priorities... or maybe the guy was just an asshole. you're right though... a lot of girls, or i guess people, do say that. i'm no longer on speaking terms with the guy i lost it to but he was very gentle and he called me baby a lot and told me i was too tight for my own good and kissed my forehead more times than i thought was necessary and i doubt any of it was sincere but i won't let that taint the experience. what does taint the experience, however, is that it was short, like three thrusts and he was done. there was no blood which confused us both, and i think he thought he was lying... until a week later when we did it again in doggy and i had to pee midway (but really i was just tired) and as i was putting on my clothes i noticed a red stain in the middle of his bed sheets. bazinga? he got me.
> 
> on another note i should probably change my username to lady anecdote.


Every woman I have spoken to about this topic has said she was "disappointed" the first time.

Maybe they were expecting fireworks and only got a fruit salad ?!


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Every woman I have spoken to about this topic has said she was "disappointed" the first time.
> 
> Maybe they were expecting fireworks and only got a fruit salad ?!


salads are pretty nasty though you gotta admit


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Every woman I have spoken to about this topic has said she was "disappointed" the first time.
> 
> Maybe they were expecting fireworks and only got a fruit salad ?!


I wasn't disappointed. Sex to me was more like a war badge, lol...so that the girls who were always trying to own me (aw, sweetie) couldn't go all:










...it was all about power somehow. I just wanted to get it done with. Kind of like my period. Join the club.

I lied to the guy I lost it to and said he wasn't my first. He told me he was about 90% sure I was lying, but there was some doubt. He was older and cooler. He drove a corvette and played varsity baseball, lol. I knew he wasn't a virgin. I didn't want him having all that over me. I wanted to fuck with his head a little bit too.

He became my first boyfriend though. That moment was actually much more anticipated. When he asked. I was in a drama class and he like hunted me down backstage or in the costume department or something. Also not disappointing. We stayed together for a while and we've kept in touch.

I was a junior in high school. A few weeks away from 16.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> Really? I believe!! Well, I just define them as people (not necessarily sexual) that are just on my near exact frequency. The very rare friends and lovers that share my perspective of life. Usually they possess the quality to talk endlessly about the stupidest things, lots of laughs, and a very powerful caring for each other.


Aw 

Apparently that's an sx 7 thing. Seeing it that way. I do too. Frequency.


----------



## SystemEater (Aug 5, 2012)

Early 20's. I put if off and thought I was relatively asexual, but I later realized I was considering white females by default and didn't consider that I found caucasians to be sexually uninteresting if not thoroughly annoying and repulsive. Weird. 

Once I had sexual relations with a woman of color I couldn't believe how much I desired sex.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Tail end of 21. To a friend. Who I made. On the other side of the country. After 3 weeks. During the summer. While we were both living at a resort. In the middle of nowhere. Good times. Totally worth it.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> Aw
> 
> Apparently that's an sx 7 thing. Seeing it that way. I do too. Frequency.


"Aw" ha, see, there is a heart somewhere in this manwhore :love_heart:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Catwalk said:


> ( INTJ*™* / ENFP*™* )
> INTJ*™*
> 
> ENFP*™*
> ...


What is this filth?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> i like this interpretation. i'm half in agreement with you and half not.


wait, i couldn't find the part: "half not" ha

So I met a "kindred spirit" next to me on the plane yesterday, and it was instant chemistry, laughter, etc. We had to de-plane, and there was a delay and it sucked, but it also didn't suck at all, cuz we were like best friends, went and got drunk (well she kept buying me shots) and now we're texting like 'ol pals.

Soulmate? Nooooo, potential? Yeah! 

I mean, my last SM, there were times I wanted to strangle her and not in a kinky way, but all in all, I mean, that was a very fun, very powerful relationship. I'm still recovering.

(she was another ENTP. WILD ride, man).


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

First time I ever stuck my weiner in a vagina........it was.......I honestly do not have the words. 

Now that I think about it, I still don't.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Just thought it would be an interesting poll. This isn't a public poll, so you don't have to worry about other people seeing your answer if you don't want to share it with everyone.
> 
> I lost mine when I was 16.


Likewise. It was the greatest 5 seconds of my life, at that age.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> wait, i couldn't find the part: "half not" ha
> 
> So I met a "kindred spirit" next to me on the plane yesterday, and it was instant chemistry, laughter, etc. We had to de-plane, and there was a delay and it sucked, but it also didn't suck at all, cuz we were like best friends, went and got drunk (well she kept buying me shots) and now we're texting like 'ol pals.
> 
> ...


LOL i love how i said "half" when the only part i disagreed with was "it's just a word" and i think i only disagreed because i misunderstood. one of the last ones i remember was an ENTP lady as well.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Aw
> 
> Apparently that's an sx 7 thing. Seeing it that way. I do too. Frequency.


I agree with that. :kitteh:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> I wasn't disappointed. Sex to me was more like a war badge, lol...so that the girls who were always trying to own me (aw, sweetie) couldn't go all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veggie I would say you have the modern view of sex -- a badge -- yes.

I don't know when that started, but it did take over from the Catholic view many decades ago.

Some people say it was due to Hollywood however Hollywood has only been around since the 1920s and it did not happen that fast.

Some say it was due to Women's Liberation but Women's Lib has only been around since the 1970's and it happened way before then.

Some say it was due to the hippies of the 1960's but the hippies did not influence that many people.

Though you cited a movie, the viewpoint only made it into the movies by the 1980's with cult classics like Fast Times At Ridgemont High.

Very modern though yes. Nice story too. You could be a cult classic movie writer !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Likewise. It was the greatest 5 seconds of my life, at that age.


That's about right, for the moment of coitus, yes.

A lot of hard work just for 5 seconds.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> First time I ever stuck my weiner in a vagina........it was.......I honestly do not have the words.
> 
> Now that I think about it, I still don't.


To go where no man has ever gone before --

These are the voyages of the star ship Enterprise !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Mind blowing, soul shattering, body drenching sex, takes whatever time it takes.


Yah that's the 4 hour version of it.

Been there and done that too.

Can't keep doing that forever though.

Your body won't let you.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

The sorority sisters are going to learn all our secrets, good and bad, from this.

Just don't give them the secret handshake !!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

95134hks said:


> Yah that's the 4 hour version of it.
> 
> Been there and done that too.
> 
> ...


Age has put something of a damper on it.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Age has put something of a damper on it.


A lot of things change with age.

ISTJ's are list makers.

Want me to make you a list ??


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

95134hks said:


> A lot of things change with age.
> 
> ISTJ's are list makers.
> 
> Want me to make you a list ??


Nah. I don't need a list.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> a little bit of both but mostly just a friend. i hit her up a few nights ago after 2 months of no talking and told her i had a surprise for her, so this saturday i'm bringing rum and spray paint and taking her out tagging.


right up to "tagging," I was having creepy old man thoughts (not that old, just sounds funnier).





Sunn said:


> Oh my god. lmao


Hi!! Meet me 



95134hks said:


> At 34 males reach their physical prime, although their sexual performance prime was long ago at age 18.
> 
> Women are the opposite. They peak sexually at 40 although physically at 18.
> 
> Funny how that works.


yes, yes, I know, and actually I think it's a bit earlier for guys.

But I scoff at that, as I am a wild sexual Mustang Stallion that fuels my testosterone with weight lifting and plenty of high protein, high calorie animal products.

gotta keep up with these cougars and nymphs. :laughing:



that is, until I find my next soulmate, of course.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> right up to "tagging," I was having creepy old man thoughts (not that old, just sounds funnier).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been a huge waste of time for God to die stamp anyone as a "soulmate."

But I suppose unicorns are possible too.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

*What* did you lose your virginity?

I guess the "what" was either a wet dream or it was the nymphomaniac sister of a friend.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INTonyP said:


> *What* did you lose your virginity?
> 
> I guess the "what" was either a wet dream or it was the nymphomaniac sister of a friend.


Yah SPORADIC has already been crucified for his bad grammar and bad syntax in the O/P.

One female wondered out loud if she had to post her hymen to answer correctly.

And I wondered myself if a foreskin counts too ??

I once dated a Catholic girl who claimed hand jobs count as well. But I don't agree.

There are a lot of Catholic School Girl jokes about that.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Glory said:


>


This female was really funny.

I enjoyed her posts.

But she began to speak about really dark, dark subjects and so it ended up getting her banned apparently.

A funny girl though. Very funny.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> It would have been a huge waste of time for God to die stamp anyone as a "soulmate."
> 
> But I suppose unicorns are possible too.


I feel like you mentioned God's metalworking logistics analogy already. Furthermore, for that to even work with me, I'd have to believe in God. 

I'm sensing Love was like taking a bite out of a lemon for you.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> I feel like you mentioned God's metalworking logistics analogy already. Furthermore, for that to even work with me, I'd have to believe in God.
> 
> I'm sensing Love was like taking a bite out of a lemon for you.


Which time ??

I suspect that the Buddhist monks have the right idea about love -- stay single.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Which time ??
> 
> I suspect that the Buddhist monks have the right idea about love -- stay single.


oh, here: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...d-you-lose-your-virginity-4.html#post24277881


yeah, maybe monks, but Tantric Sex originated out of the same region as Buddhism. Go figure. And not sure it's "single," as in, Be Kind to all, avoid violence, and be a playa, but more like total turning off of the dick through years of meditation. Yikes!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> oh, here: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-rela...d-you-lose-your-virginity-4.html#post24277881
> 
> 
> yeah, maybe monks, but Tantric Sex originated out of the same region as Buddhism. Go figure. And not sure it's "single," as in, Be Kind to all, avoid violence, and be a playa, but more like total turning off of the dick through years of meditation. Yikes!!


Like Buddha himself, I think everyone should spend their youth reveling in females, drinking, eating, singing and dancing, while you are young and can enjoy it.

I suspect Buddha got old and discovered that does not work anymore then.

Like I told the babe at the bar and grill, alcohol is more precious than lust.

Alcohol always makes you feel good. Except when you have too much.

So you should be careful not to have too much alcohol.

It is not possible to have too much of women however.

Might as well enjoy them.

You should be honest about it though because they are each looking for a daughter to keep them company when they are old and you are dead.

So if there is any boy scout in you then you should not waste their time about it.

My father taught me: "Don't hit or hurt any girls or women."

So I was always careful NOT to waste too much of their time.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Like Buddha himself, I think everyone should spend their youth reveling in females, drinking, eating, singing and dancing, while you are young and can enjoy it.
> 
> I suspect Buddha got old and discovered that does not work anymore then.
> 
> ...



Funny, I just posted about how I reinvented (from bartending days) the Dirty Girl Scout shot. I call it the Filthy Whore Girl Scout. Rumplemintz and Baileys, yummmmy. And also what a cool chick got me wasted on 2 nights ago.


anyway, yes, wise words.

But my hoes, er, ladies are in good hands.

I suppose after 25ish, I started to think the same. then it was solidified completely after dating the most batshit crazy girl I've ever dated.

my point: I'm VERY transparent about what I'm about, depending on the phase. I will take blue balls and no sexy time over fucking over and/or scheming some woman just to get laid.

And that one crazy girl, well, she liked to fight, like literally, and she was about 5'10, 140? Anyway, lot of anger in that girl, but luckily I know plenty of Jiu Jitsu shit so I could always wrastle with her, then when she crossed lines (not the face!!!) just a gentle submission. 

I abhor violence against women.

Funny thing though man, it seems that when I AM like, "listen, you like me, no shhhhh, don't deny it to save face, I'm a pro, so listen, we gotta keep it "friends" because I'm a bad man otherwise so deal?"

Well wouldn't you know it, that's about the best line in the world to get a woman to hunt you down for sex/relationship/more than friends.

So when I'm not in daughter producing mode so my widow isn't bored when I'm rotting in the ground, I try to sit around and play video games. Or find some lady with man-morals.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Funny, I just posted about how I reinvented (from bartending days) the Dirty Girl Scout shot. I call it the Filthy Whore Girl Scout. Rumplemintz and Baileys, yummmmy. And also what a cool chick got me wasted on 2 nights ago.
> 
> 
> anyway, yes, wise words.
> ...


what type was she


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

i cant play the piano said:


> what type was she


ha, which one? The fighter? ummmmm, I'd have to think.

But my last soulmate (maybe I should stop with that word, people are freaking out, haha) would be one of the girls that had a major crush on me and I just wasn't all that into her romantically, though we had a lot of the same classes and she was just so FUN and funny, and saw the world very similar to me.

But cuz I had doubts, and was literally one year celibate (after and because of the psycho chick), just really not wanting to get involved with anyone I didn't see long term potential with, and DEFINITELY not fucking a classmate (don't shit where you eat), I told her what I said earlier, basically, I friendzoned her.

SHE was the ENTP.

And boy howdy, she did NOT like that. She came after me like a one woman Navy S.E.A.L. team. Sneaky, tenacious, patient, and fuck me, she eventually made me fall in love with her. And we truly were soulma-uh, real close.

There's the short answer, haha. I was gonna go on.


But the fighter, she was probably an ISTP. But a lot of her personality and behaviour was because she had a pretty damaged childhood and then a really horrible thing that I won't mention here. I will say that I'm a sucker for lovers that were abused, it brings some kind of primal protection thing out of me.

But I found out pretty quick I was NOT trained to help her, though I tried. Plus I wasn't all that into her, thought we could just be fuck buddies for the summer. But that was as likely as finding a Unicorn in my living room (I think at some point, men and women learn that dating "projects" is not a good idea).

Sorry, rambling, coffee.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Funny, I just posted about how I reinvented (from bartending days) the Dirty Girl Scout shot. I call it the Filthy Whore Girl Scout. Rumplemintz and Baileys, yummmmy. And also what a cool chick got me wasted on 2 nights ago.
> 
> 
> anyway, yes, wise words.
> ...


The thing is that women between 25 and 35 need to have a child -- preferably a daughter.

That is the age group you need to be careful about not wasting their time.

Under 25 and they still have plenty of time.

Over 35 and they are already wasted and will be living alone in old age and there's nothing you can do about it.

So unless a male can provide fatherhood and husbandhood to a female who is 25 to 35 that is the age that should best be avoided for their own sakes.

Otherwise it's ok to play.

And that's what my father taught me -- and never to hit or hurt a girl or woman.

You or I would be hurting them mortally if we wasted their time while they were in that age range of daughter-making.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> ...I will say that I'm a sucker for lovers that were abused, it brings some kind of primal protection thing out of me.
> 
> But I found out pretty quick I was NOT trained to help her, though I tried. Plus I wasn't all that into her, thought we could just be fuck buddies for the summer. But that was as likely as finding a Unicorn in my living room (I think at some point, men and women learn that dating "projects" is not a good idea).
> 
> Sorry, rambling, coffee.


Isn't everyone a sucker for the hard luck cases ??

And don't the girlies know this so they play that card every time ??

And correct -- most of us are not trained professionally to treat those kinds of syndromes.

Regarding the 3 that I dated who told me they had been date raped, 2 out of the 3 were still messed up. One out of the 3 was recovered an ok though.

The main problem is at first they hate men and they hate God for it. And what did you or I do to deserve the hate ?? Our fathers taught us better. Yet there you are being hated because you are male.

Not equipped to deal with that syndrome -- absolutely positively GD right about that !!

Special hang-ups require special training which most of us do not have.

Best to move on.

Worst case is the babe will do a Jodie Arias on you. And then you will be dead.

Love is a battlefield, as Pat Benatar said/sang.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

I lost it when I was 20 at university to my first and only girlfriend (although there was no connection and felt mainly like a friends with benefits relationship). 

She added me on Facebook. She said she saw me around university, even though she was studying Accountancy and I was studying Law, which meant it was very unlikely that we crossed paths since the subjects were taught at different buildings miles away, but I went with the flow since I never got approached by a girl before. She then asked me out, which I obliged and took her for a meal and some drinks. 

She wasn't my type at all, albeit cute to those who like fake tan, fake eyelashes etc, but I thought I must be doing something wrong since I never had a girlfriend before. Then after the date, she texted me asked if she can come over tomorrow to which I say fine, since I thought it was just going to be for a meal and chat, but she brought a bag with sleepover stuff....and the rest well....I was no longer a virgin.

It only lasted 4 months.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> I lost it when I was 20 at university to my first and only girlfriend (although there was no connection and felt mainly like a friends with benefits relationship).
> 
> She added me on Facebook. She said she saw me around university, even though she was studying Accountancy and I was studying Law, which meant it was very unlikely that we crossed paths since the subjects were taught at different buildings miles away, but I went with the flow since I never got approached by a girl before. She then asked me out, which I obliged and took her for a meal and some drinks.
> 
> ...


Congrats! You each got your badges!

20's is a good time for it.

During teens it makes no sense at all and is very dangerous since neither of you is ready to be a parent yet.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

95134hks said:


> Congrats! You each got your badges!
> 
> 20's is a good time for it.
> 
> During teens it makes no sense at all and is very dangerous since neither of you is ready to be a parent yet.


She was definitely not a virgin.

I would have lost it in my teens, if the opportunity presented itself to be fair, and I was doing other sexual stuff in my teens anyways, but wasn't linked to virginity....but that's confidential :ninja:.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> She was definitely not a virgin.
> 
> I would have lost it in my teens, if the opportunity presented itself to be fair, and I was doing other sexual stuff in my teens anyways, but wasn't linked to virginity....but that's confidential :ninja:.


Neither were my first 2. Two little predators they were, they were.

The 3rd one was however, and she was pissed then that I was not.

Catholic thing.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> She was definitely not a virgin.
> 
> I would have lost it in my teens, if the opportunity presented itself to be fair, and I was doing other sexual stuff in my teens anyways, but wasn't linked to virginity....but that's confidential :ninja:.


Any sexual act with another human being could be considered losing your virginity.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

Doge Precedes said:


> Any sexual act with another human being "*could be*" considered losing your virginity.


This implies that it is subjective and in my eyes I don't consider it as losing my virginity.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> This implies that it is subjective and in my eyes I don't consider it as losing my virginity.


Um... it IS subjective............. There is no physical state of being called "virginity". it's a made up concept. Hell, someone who's never even masturbated could say they're not a virgin solely for having sexual thoughts.

"I had sex in my mind" :happy:

EDIT: You seemed to be wishing it were linked to virginity, but I guess I misread.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless (Dec 30, 2015)

Doge Precedes said:


> Um... it IS subjective............. There is no physical state of being called "virginity". it's a made up concept. Hell, someone who's never even masturbated could say they're not a virgin solely for having sexual thoughts.
> 
> "I had sex in my mind" :happy:


Virginity is defined as "the state of never having had *sexual intercourse*".

Sexual intercourse is defined as "sexual contact between individuals *involving penetration*, especially the insertion of a man's erect penis into a woman's vagina, typically culminating in orgasm and the ejaculation of semen".

Sorry the law background in me got a bit too serious, but that's how I look at it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Kvothe Lackless said:


> Virginity is defined as "the state of never having had *sexual intercourse*".
> 
> Sexual intercourse is defined as "sexual contact between individuals *involving penetration*, especially the insertion of a man's erect penis into a woman's vagina, typically culminating in orgasm and the ejaculation of semen".
> 
> Sorry the law background in me got a bit too serious, but that's how I look at it.


Yeah, and perc is usually considered a pill some people take, and yet here we are. :kitteh: Definitions of a made up concept mean nothing. But whatever. Have a nice day, man. Bye


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

a1b2c3d4DelRey said:


> There's such a thing as a soulmate, but when you find her you always fuck it up and she hates you and gets a restraining order so you always have to go settle for second best!


 It's like all the bitter divorced men read from the same script. Or they could just accept that they're not marriage/long-term relationship material.

And I found interesting that slightly over 30% waited until after 21. More than I expected, but PerC might skew the sample somewhat.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> During teens it makes no sense at all and is very dangerous since neither of you is ready to be a parent yet.


The pill is available to teenagers...

If mom's afraid of what the neighbors might think, that's when everyone says it's because the girl just gets such terrible menstrual pain and it helps.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Jesus didn't have a father. Nor will my son.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> The pill is available to teenagers...
> 
> If mom's afraid of what the neighbors might think, that's when everyone says it's because the girl just gets such terrible menstrual pain and it helps.


Oh I know. My girlfriend in college Christine was like that (the one whose father hated me).

She boinked in high school for pot.

Pot helped her deal with her dad. Daddy did not love her at all. He spent all his time with his younger son whom he loved dearly.

Her dad also did not approve of her boinking in high school either, which she freely did since she had the pill already and needed it due to her irregularity and frequent bleeding.

So her dad naturally ass-u-me-'d that I was boinking her too -- which I was not.

She was trying Buddhism at the time and had stopped boinking for a while.

Anyway, long story short, I know about the badge and all, and how all the high school girlz and boyz tease each other.

But if you go to Catholic schools the girls are all disciplined by the nuns and interviewed regularly.

If a girl rats on you a nun will castrate and dismember you and you would be kicked out of the school and shamed before the entire parish. Public school would then become your fate because the monsignor would not let you into another Catholic school again.

Thus my world view that only Protestant girls boink in high school and that it is a heresy to do so within Catholicism.

I dated a Mormon girl for a while but they are as strict as the Catholics. They just don't believe in the Virgin Mary is all.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Jesus didn't have a father. Nor will my son.


If you read that in Greek it says Mary was married to God and Jesus was their son by the power of the Holy Spirit.

It is a lot more readily clear than the English mistranslated edited versions.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

What did I lose my virginity?

I lost my virginity when I learned how ducks fuck, and their corkscrew penis literally explodes.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

95134hks said:


> If you read that in Greek it says Mary was married to God and Jesus was their son by the power of the Holy Spirit.
> 
> It is a lot more readily clear than the English mistranslated edited versions.


That's why I was born into the Greek Orthodox Church. We have a language that God heard of before. This whole English thing is disgraceful.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> That's why I was born into the Greek Orthodox Church. We have a language that God heard of before. This whole English thing is disgraceful.


You should start a separate thread.

Now is not the time or place here.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Ephemerald said:


> What did I lose my virginity?
> 
> I lost my virginity when I learned how ducks fuck, and their corkscrew penis literally explodes.





Sporadic Aura said:


> Just thought it would be an interesting poll. This isn't a public poll, so you don't have to worry about other people seeing your answer if you don't want to share it with everyone.
> 
> I lost mine when I was 16.





Glory said:


>


Yes we have been over this a few times.

SPORADIC the O/P did not take grammar or syntax seriously in grammar school (K - 12).


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Oh I know. My girlfriend in college Christine was like that (the one whose father hated me).
> 
> She boinked in high school for pot.
> 
> Pot helped her deal with her dad. Daddy did not love her at all.


What a tragic soap opera. My dad is one of my best friends. After receiving my badge, I boinked because I was into my boyfriend, and having received said badge, my sexuality was my own and not the projected insecurities of everyone around me.

I guess my mom just knew what was up. She was a pretty blonde cheerleader with big boobies in high school. A success in your eyes as well. She married young and bore my father healthy children. All the fingers and toes, just as they should be.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> It's like all the bitter divorced men read from the same script. Or they could just accept that they're not marriage/long-term relationship material.
> 
> And I found interesting that slightly over 30% waited until after 21. More than I expected, but PerC might skew the sample somewhat.


I would be willing to bet money that 21 is the median.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> What a tragic soap opera. My dad is one of my best friends. After receiving my badge, I boinked because I was into my boyfriend, and having received said badge, my sexuality was my own and not the projected insecurities of everyone around me.
> 
> I guess my mom just knew what was up. She was a pretty blonde cheerleader with big boobies in high school. A success in your eyes as well. She married young and bore my father healthy children. All the fingers and toes, just as they should be.


Now is a good time for a timely joke I learned after returning from a cruise in the USN.

(USN cruises last 3 months and are on warships without (at that time) any women on board.)

"What is a boobee?"

Answer:

"A boobee is a little bug that hides inside flowers and when a bee comes along it jumps out and shouts 'BOO! BEE!' "


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Now is a


Huh?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> "A boobee is a little bug that hides inside flowers and when a bee comes along it jumps out and shouts 'BOO! BEE!' "


Did you bed all your baby thirsty broads by telling dad jokes and planting that seed?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Did you bed all your baby thirsty broads by telling dad jokes and planting that seed?


Here's how that happened.

I was fresh out of Arty & Naval Gunfire & FAC school, and arrived at 3rd Fleet in San Diego when the Admiral sent me to replace another F/O-FAC on a cruise in the Pacific who had blown his appendix and had to come back home to San Diego. So I finished his tour for him.

When I got back to shore 3 months later he and his wife met me at the dock together with a beautiful blonde babe, hugs and kisses all around, and then we went out to eat together. This babe was to be my steady girlfriend for the rest of my tour in San Diego.

Anyway, when we got to the restaurant, SHE asked ME, "Hey Sailor, did you see any boobee's out there while you were at sea?"

A boobee is technically a certain kind of sea bird known off the Florida coast. I had not heard the joke before.

The other two (the lieutenant whom I had replaced plus his wife) grinned and smirked a bit at the lovely blonde babe's candor.

I said, "Uh ... no ... women are not allowed on US Navy warships ... so no ... no boobee's while I was out there."

Then she said, "Sailor do you even remember what a boobee is ???"

I said, "Uh ... well ... yah ... I think so ... ."

And then she said, "A boobee is a little bug that hides in flowers and when a bee flies up it jumps out and shouts BOO !!! BEE !!!"

Did I bed her?

What do you think ??

https://www.google.com/search?q=boo...X&ved=0ahUKEwieq5-v24zKAhVS9GMKHW6FB-MQsAQIMg


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Did I bed her?
> 
> What do you think ??
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=boo...X&ved=0ahUKEwieq5-v24zKAhVS9GMKHW6FB-MQsAQIMg


Lol, idk? Do terrible jokes turn you on, or were you just tickled at her attempt? Or the fact that she knew one?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

All females know jokes like that intended to get a rise out of their dates.

That was Marsha's.

Claudia told the joke about the Texan with the really high voice who rode into town and ordered a drink at the bar, but when the bartender told him they lynch gays he changed his voice really deep and ordered the drink again.

Judy told the joke about the Viagra pills (they were not called Viagra in those days) that the lady put into her hubby's coffee at the restaurant.

Cynthia told the joke about putting in both your hands, then clap.

When you are on a date with a lady who tells jokes like that you then lean back and you look up to the sky and you whisper "Thank you God, thank you God, Thank You."


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Did Harriet know any jokes?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Did Harriet know any jokes?


You got me there. I was playing with my new bow and arrow when that was on tv.

Back then I watched Roy Rogers and Dayle Evans singing on tv:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Dennis Hopper and I both dressed just like Roy for our motorcycle rides.

The buckskin jacket with the streamers off the sleeves.

http://www.amarantaentertainment.com/easy-rider-1969-the-original-road-trip-movie/


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Now you know 4 jokes VEGGIE go for it.

Attack those males with your charming unceasing wit !!


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Now you know 4 jokes VEGGIE go for it.
> 
> Attack those males with your charming unceasing wit !!


My first four jokes 

Thank you sir.

Maybe I'll trap one into regretfully impregnating me.

Just as I've always dreamed.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> My first four jokes
> 
> Thank you sir.
> 
> ...


You know you want it.

(A baby girl.)


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> It's like all the bitter divorced men read from the same script. *Or they could just accept that they're not marriage/long-term relationship material.*
> 
> And I found interesting that slightly over 30% waited until after 21. More than I expected, but PerC might skew the sample somewhat.


That sounds pretty bitter itself. Maybe instead of shaming people we should be endorsing self improvement, those men should try to figure out why the last relationship failed so they can make changes for next time.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> That sounds pretty bitter itself. Maybe instead of shaming people we should be endorsing self improvement, those men should try to figure out why the last relationship failed so they can make changes for next time.


Interesting. Care to comment on the latest poster in the Infractions thread, or are you going to ignore the legitimately sexist comment about women not being intelligent enough to vote like you usually do when it's about them?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> You know you want it.
> 
> (A baby girl.)


When you first popped up around the holidays, you reminded me of my ghost of Christmas Future. 

I'm sorry it's just you and your cat and ravioli.










I think you're supposed to realize -"OMG, yes, babies!" - in the face of that, but then I remembered that desperation and fear don't rule my life. 

And actually, I'm pretty tocophobic. Always have been. Chauvinists don't really lube me up either. Oddly.

I've even also found purpose doing other things.

Jelly? :/

(I'm sorry you never had (human) babies. You could probably still knock someone up though if you embraced the holy spirit. Hallelujah. No false idols).


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> Interesting. Care to comment on the latest poster in the Infractions thread, or are you going to ignore the legitimately sexist comment about women not being intelligent enough to vote like you usually do when it's about them?


Infractions ?? Who is it ??

[HKS runs and checks the list ... ]

Looks like many of my friends are on it.

Oh no! Not my dear chap Occum !!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> When you first popped up around the holidays, you reminded me of my ghost of Christmas Future.
> 
> I'm sorry it's just you and your cat and ravioli.
> 
> ...


VEGGIE please do not waste your precious eggs and genes please!! You are smart as a whip. Don't wait until it's too late. I know I sound like your mother. But I am really more like your loving grandpa.

And OBTW I never said I never had human babies. Never ass-u-me. That's another story. 3 stories actually if you're counting:

- Debbie
- Laura
- Christa


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Infractions ?? Who is it ??


http://personalitycafe.com/ban-infractions/742289-infraction-xisnotx-discriminatory-remarks.html


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Some more Snowball photos:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/ban-infractions/742289-infraction-xisnotx-discriminatory-remarks.html


Oh yah that one. A very politically incorrect thread and useless waste of band width regarding the repeal of suffrage.

I have to wonder what the mod's will say about his next thread about going back to slavery.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

95134hks said:


> Oh yah that one. A very politically incorrect thread and useless waste of band width.


To clarify, the regrettably long history with the poster to whom I presented this "challenge" involves his tendency to hyperfocus on certain individuals in order to attack their character or otherwise disparage their motivations (in gender-related arguments), while ignoring other extremely blatant examples of discrimination, all the while claiming neutrality.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I don't know who you are though? I've never interacted with you except for the 10 or so posts you thanked tonight and you requesting to be on my friends list.


No problem take your time.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I feel like I started something...

I don't like starting things, I like ending them.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> The thing is that women between 25 and 35 need to have a child -- preferably a daughter.
> 
> That is the age group you need to be careful about not wasting their time.
> 
> ...


Indeed. We all have "clocks" but that is like "freak out if i'm single age range" for women. 

There are women that simply don't want kids, but I suggest you strap them to a chair and deprive them of water and food, inject some sodium pentathol in them, and THEN ask. Just to be sure.

You and your daughters theory, Lol. You may actually be right, I've never really thought about it. I do know my sister-in-law, after two boys, said that if the third wasn't a girl, that was her last shot. Def true for her (oh, she got what she wanted).


And my father didn't teach me dick about shit. well, he taught me how to drive a stick, but that's it. 

Hitting a woman is like, dumb.




95134hks said:


> Isn't everyone a sucker for the hard luck cases ??
> 
> And don't the girlies know this so they play that card every time ??
> 
> ...



Yeah, both men and women are guilty of damaged cases. for sure. However, most chicks I’ve dated do NOT play that card on purpose.

That was actually part of the problem with the angry girl, we bartended together and ya know, we just started screwing. It wasn’t til 2 months later she whispered in my ear one night in a voice that suddenly sounded like a child’s, the horrific details of her rape. It wasn’t some frat guy gone too far (not that that is ok) but…..well let’s just say I had nightmares (rare), attempted a manhunt, and could only see red for a few days.

Then all of a sudden, my good time, no strings, summer fuck pal, was now someone I wanted to protect. 

If only she had told me the gruesome details of her abuse that first day of work (haha, ok not funny, well maybe).

She also didn’t hate me, though certainly and understandably scared of men in general. I sexually set her free, but she was pretty f-ed up last time I checked.

Maybe the verb you’re looking for is “scared of” though I’m sure some victims turn to hating men for a while. 

And just like the only other sexually abused girl I dated, I took her to several self-defense classes. Let her beat the shit out of me with boxing gloves. 

My personal favorite medicine for just about anything. I think if a guy is with a damaged girl and WANTS to be long term, helping with healing is possible, but bring in the shrinks and motivational speakers!


Love is also like [insert any word ever]


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> Indeed. We all have "clocks" but that is like "freak out if i'm single age range" for women.
> 
> You and your daughters theory, Lol. You may actually be right, I've never really thought about it.


No, he's not.

I can't believe anyone is taking him seriously at all in 2016. It's honestly upsetting.

Women are more than desperate baby factories seeking to gratuitously pop out a mini me.

I'd personally just rather work on the me I already have than have a baby for it's sake.

Imagine looking at your child's face and saying - "aw, honey, you look just like...that guy."

If I'm not in love I don't want kids. I want the family unit if I do it, at least while they're young.

How are you supposed to fall in love if everyone is planning for kids from the get go? (Sexy?) 










How can you be there yet? Women are more than their biological clocks. They're emotional, intellectual and spiritual creatures too. Even after thirty five when they're "wasted" - like. Uh. Wow.

But yea, we can want to run from you too. 

And those are fighting words @95134hks. I'm not your friend. I did check a box next to your avatar. Guess which one.

I'm selective with my list too. (Maybe I'm just bad at it though? I am doing it all on my own without any advisement from a male).


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Veggie said:


> No, he's not.
> 
> I can't believe anyone is taking him seriously at all in 2016. It's honestly upsetting.
> 
> ...


haha, honey, I know women are much more than baby factories. And being ruled by "babies by 35 or give up on life" is indeed retarded.

In my experience though, there's been some truth told here. Sooooo many of lady friends, stressing out about PERCEIVED clocks ticking away (though you cannot deny there are true biological clocks for both men and women). 

Then there are women like you that are much more evolved, especially spiritually that realize that wanting something so bad that doesn't seem to be happening (kids/husband/whatever), or trying to force children and/or relationships is just stupid, and poison to anyone's happiness.

Have your dreams and hopes and goals, but don't cling to them, be flexible and go with the flow.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

It's funny, I put 21 or older yet still hasn't happened. Wishful thinking!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, honey, I know women are much more than baby factories. And being ruled by "babies by 35 or give up on life" is indeed retarded.
> 
> In my experience though, there's been some truth told here. Sooooo many of lady friends, stressing out about PERCEIVED clocks ticking away (though you cannot deny there are true biological clocks for both men and women).
> 
> ...


JY the biggest problem is all this flattery and empowerment that is heaped upon older (25+) babes.

Because then the babes duly flattered and empowered get to be late 30's and they're in trouble.

Then they cruise through their 40's and 50's dreaming of adoption.

Eventually they get to their 60's and by then they are really bitter and it is of course all men's fault.

You can flatter babes if you want, but that's not what's good for her.

What's good for her is to find a suitable hubby and make a baby.

Don't lie to her.

Be a good boy scout.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Indeed. We all have "clocks" but that is like "freak out if i'm single age range" for women.
> 
> There are women that simply don't want kids, but I suggest you strap them to a chair and deprive them of water and food, inject some sodium pentathol in them, and THEN ask. Just to be sure.
> 
> ...


We had a CEO of a mid sized mfg co and he dumped his wife and married his young secretary.

CEO was 60.

Young secretary was 30.

The term of art in this case is home-wrecker.

Baby was a boy very healthy and happy.

Second baby was a girl.

The first wife sued the crap out of him and got several millions, but he just thought of it as simply the price of freedom.

True story.

Point being that the male clock is very flexible.

The female clock is NOT !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> I feel like I started something...
> 
> I don't like starting things, I like ending them.


This is just a thread by Sporadic about young teen love.

It also got somewhat sidetracked onto baby making.

That's relevant however because as all teens eventually learn, that liking leads to loving, and loving leads to boinking, and boinking leads to pregnancy, and then kids are a 20 year commitment from start to finish which is unavoidable and supersedes all other priorities.

That's why teen sex is NOT a good idea.

Frat boy and sorority girl sex starting at age 20 is more acceptable because by then the boyz and girlz are at least old enough to get a job and start working -- frat boy can join the Army -- sorority girl can become a practical (unlicensed) nurse. Grandma can watch the kid.

21 is probably the median and with college or trade school graduation makes the most sense to start your boinking at.

25 is the optimum times for boyz and girlz to make babies.

Males can wait to age 60.

Females need to be finished by age 40 at the latest, 35 is better.

I won't talk about the horror stories I know about females having babies in their 40's.

The truth is not pretty, especially not for socialites still playing sorority girl games after 25.

25 is way too old for a female to be playing frat house games still.

Here again the male clock is more flexible for the frat boyz than for the sorority girlz.

Has NOTHING to do with 2016 or whatever. Nothing.

Mother Nature is an uncompromising bitch.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> JY the biggest problem is all this flattery and empowerment that is heaped upon older (25+) babes.
> 
> Because then the babes duly flattered and empowered get to be late 30's and they're in trouble.
> 
> ...



Yeah, my bad. I'll try not to sincerely compliment people and instead tear them down in the future.



95134hks said:


> We had a CEO of a mid sized mfg co and he dumped his wife and married his young secretary.
> 
> CEO was 60.
> 
> ...




Wow, I'm blown away by that story that I've heard a thousand times, in some form or another.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Males can wait to age 60.


Nothing like playin' catch with your son while breathing through your supplemental oxygen tank, praying you don't break all your brittle, octogenarian hand bones, or shatter your pelvis while trying to scoop up a ground ball.

Such a warm image, a son playing catch with his loving, skeletal, liver spotted 80 year old father.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Nothing like playin' catch with your son while breathing through your supplemental oxygen tank, praying you don't break all your brittle, octogenarian hand bones, or shatter your pelvis while trying to scoop up a ground ball.
> 
> Such a warm image, a son playing catch with his loving, skeletal, liver spotted 80 year old father.


I know, you're right, it was irresponsible of the old CEO.

But think of the millions that the little boy and girl will inherit !?

Otherwise like Gates he would have had to give it all away.

Did you at least get my point about the male clock?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, my bad. I'll try not to sincerely compliment people and instead tear them down in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The truth sometimes hurts.

Flattery always feels good right away but it hurts more in the long term.

Don't hurt girls or women.

Your father should have taught you that.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> The truth sometimes hurts.
> 
> Flattery always feels good right away but it hurts more in the long term.
> 
> ...


right, gotya. 

I'm really illuminated here: never tell a woman, "hey I really like your new haircut!" because that's really the same as punching her in the stomach. 

Gosh, what an asshole I've been.

Well he didn't, and I don't care much for "should haves." 

But as long as you're pushing "Veritas vos liberabit," you strike me as a patronizing older man that assumes myself and others need lessons on "women, only 95134hks knows the Truth." You harp on their reproductive stages for some reason (as if they didn't know), are in need to prove that men are Alpha wolves and women's only chance at any kind of life is to pop out our babies. If they miss the window, which according to you completely closes at 35, they are doomed to be lonely hag cat-ladies or something.

As if I didn't figure all this out like 10 years ago, or at least some of the truth of it, but also the mistruths.

I also think you are perched on your soapbox to speak solely to the men, cuz young women are not meant to communicate with, just playthings to satisfy us superior males' sensual pleasure. Oh, unless they're over 35ish, then just toss 'em in a dumpster.

How am I doing on non-flattery? I just don't wanna hurt you.




95134hks said:


> I know, you're right, it was irresponsible of the old CEO.
> 
> But think of the millions that the little boy and girl will inherit !?
> 
> ...



Somewhere out there, a 40+ woman had some kids, and they're rich/successful/happy/constructive members of society. Sooooo, uh, what was your point?



Male clock.

So you're saying the man can jizz on some eggs and make a baby into their 60s? Yes, I read that in Encyclopedia Britannica before Wikipedia was even an idea.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> right, gotya.
> 
> I'm really illuminated here: never tell a woman, "hey I really like your new haircut!" because that's really the same as punching her in the stomach.
> 
> ...


I'm just surprised and appalled that you coddled VEGGIE that's all.

The rest of your statements are hastily generalizing on your own.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I'm just surprised and appalled that you coddled VEGGIE that's all.
> 
> The rest your are hastily generalizing on your own.


Why my name in caps? 

He wasn't coddling either. I think he was mostly separating himself from some of your viewpoints and clarifying his own, since I kinda post quoted you guys together. I brought him into it. (Am I coddling Johnny now?)



95134hks said:


> JY the biggest problem is all this flattery and empowerment that is heaped upon older (25+) babes.
> 
> Because then the babes duly flattered and empowered get to be late 30's and they're in trouble.
> 
> ...


Lol. You do know that women can be empowered free of men's flattery right? :laughing:

And no dreams of adoption here. If I don't have my own I'll probably get into some weird kind of spiritual shit (well...further). I've thought long and hard about the Maenad path. I think it's a lot of getting drunk in the woods and stuff, which I'm pretty down with. Defend the (missing) sacred feminine in the face of the overpowering Abrahamic religions. Maybe I'll try to start a Wiccan shop somewhere in the bible belt or something for the kicks.

I'm glad some stranger on the internet knows what's best for me though. Believe it or not, I don't base my life choices around the lies and truths that men tell me. 

My brain has put a lot of work into this all. I think it's smaller than yours as a rule, but it still works.

Sidenote - you're now kind of making me not only want to get my tubes tied, but to perform the procedure myself. And then write a suicide note in the blood. Eleven years ago. My whole life ahead of me. In front of twenty eligible suitors. Just to get everyone. 

Not a boy scout 



95134hks said:


> Females need to be finished by age 40 at the latest, 35 is better.
> 
> I won't talk about the horror stories I know about females having babies in their 40's.


They _need_ to be? 

My aunt had a baby at like...48? Pretty sure it was something crazy like 48. Maybe even a little bit older.

She's fine. Just got back from traveling to Japan by herself (unchaperoned! The whole way there!)

And, no, I don't necessarily look to her as a symbol for "see, I have more time!" 

But maybe. At the same time. And if not, there are, like, so many things to get into in this world. Happiness is cool like that. If it's genuine, it's acquisition shouldn't feel like an insult to your soul.

I'm sorry that you aren't the definitive holy grail in everyone's (women's) eyes. If you need that to be objective reality, you might want to look into megalomania.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Why my name in caps?
> 
> He wasn't coddling either. I think he was mostly separating himself from some of your viewpoints and clarifying his own, since I kinda post quoted you guys together. I brought him into it. (Am I coddling Johnny now?)
> 
> ...


I capitalize all avatar names (monikers), VEGGIE.

And JY was coddling. Not sure why. He is a smart fellow. He should know better.

48 would be insanely dangerous for the child, yes.

40 too.

I heard that freezing eggs might work though.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I capitalize all avatar names (monikers), VEGGIE.
> 
> And JY was coddling. Not sure why. He is a smart fellow. He should know better.


Okay, so why the word appalled? 

I thought you were emphasizing my name, but regardless.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> 48 would be insanely dangerous for the child, yes.
> 
> 40 too.
> 
> I heard that freezing eggs might work though.


No freezing of eggs or anything unnatural. Just good old fashioned doing it as far as I know. Pretty sure the little one was an accident, so that's usually how it goes.

Maybe my aunt gets off on danger.

Maybe I do too :shocked:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> No freezing of eggs or anything unnatural. Just good old fashioned doing it as far as I know. Pretty sure the little one was an accident, so that's usually how it goes.
> 
> Maybe my aunt gets off on danger.
> 
> Maybe I do too :shocked:


New avatar photo !!

How beautiful !!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Okay, so why the word appalled?
> 
> I thought you were emphasizing my name, but regardless.


I hate lies.

I believe he was lying to you.

That appalled me.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I hate lies.
> 
> I believe he was lying to you.
> 
> That appalled me.


About what?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> About what?


Anyway ... looks like you missed me huh ??

I'm the one guy on the planet who has been honest with you all year and last year (2016 and 2015) huh ??

Welcome back.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Anyway ... looks like you missed me huh ??
> 
> I'm the one guy on the planet who has been honest with you all year and last year (2016 and 2015) huh ??
> 
> Welcome back.


Dude, what the fuck have you been so honest to me about that I've desperately needed to hear?

That I have a biological clock? Obviously I realize this if I've thought about freezing my eggs.

What else???

And no, I haven't missed you.

You were hard to ignore for a while what with the (kinda creepy) post quotes and mentions and PM's. Now I'm following a conversation.

If you want to dig into vulnerable territory, because, yea, sure, being a woman absolutely blows sometimes...I talk pretty openly about this all on the forum and I have for years. You just joined, so you wouldn't know.

Men lie?? Like durrrr.

I get approached by men constantly. I've figured this out  I've gotten pretty good at reading people. Testing them. Deciding what I just like. Regardless.

I'd rather not devolve into full blown paranoia with my life. Or turn to refusing to believe that men and women can't just like and respect each other as human beings and people. I'm not so fragile as to need everything to be sexual where I play a starring role. But I'm also not so naïve to realize that this isn't or couldn't be happening too.

You're not being honest. You're being a dick. Attempting to penetrate with your world view. Forcibly.

If you were a woman (person?), would you thank someone for basically telling you with absolute certainty that your options in life are to marry out of desperation or to cry over the fact that you never settled for mediocrity? Does it even really matter which they pick at that point? Lol.

How do you think people get to the point of husband and wife too? I'd imagine that seduction of a form (so not, hello ma'am or sir, I swear to tell the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth, cards on the table, scrotum to the wind) would fall into play somewhere there. (Desperation isn't usually the key ingredient to that mix either). 

And if it doesn't, why the fuck would you want to take it even further. You have to create the feels first before you can know if you want to be with someone.

"This is so boring. Let's do it for forever. And have boring babies together. And let them consume all our time and money."

Thank you @95134hks for I have seen the light.

Or not.

But yea. I'd much rather a lying dude than a dude who uses "honesty" to try to knock women down a few pegs to feel more powerful over them fwiw. This is usually a tactic of unattractive dudes I feel like. Or guys with inferiority complexes. Or resentment towards women ("I'm gonna knock you right off that pedestal!" "Uh, you put me here in the first place" <though usually that has something to do with mom in my experience...of course not always).

A real man doesn't need to try to hurt a woman's confidence and sense of self apart from her biological parts. He wouldn't want the result of that either.

And by the way don't be an "ass" (<your phrase) - you don't know me. To assume that you're the "one guy on the planet who has been honest" when you don't even know me or my life is...well. It says a lot about you.

Regardless though. I'd rather a liar than a dude who uses "honesty" as a gas lighting weapon. It's less controlling. So even if you were the only guy all year to be honest with me, I wouldn't pat yourself on the back.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Dude, what the fuck have you been so honest to me about that I've desperately needed to hear?
> 
> That I have a biological clock? Obviously I realize this if I've thought about freezing my eggs.
> 
> ...


I know I know I touched a sore nerve.

Good luck.

That's all anybody can wish you.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I know I know I touched a sore nerve.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> That's all anybody can wish you.


You were trying to. And you know it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I read this as "What? Did you lose your virginity?" or "WHAT?! Did you lose your virginity?!" Or "Whaaat. Did you lose your virginity?" XD. Then I saw the poll.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> You were trying to. And you know it.


No I honestly was not.

The topic was teen sex.

The Catholic church does not believe in teen sex.

Their arguments are strong.

Sex makes the most sense starting at 20.

From 20 to 25 everyone can party if they want -- in fact they are probably TOO YOUNG to get seriously married.

From 25 to 35 women really need to get serious about a relationship or else go to a fertility clinic.

Men have more time -- they are luckier -- their biological clock lasts as long as their ability to perform -- probably to age 70.

None of that should be emotional.

But I touched a sore nerve with you.

Sorry.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

BlueChristmas06 said:


> I read this as "What? Did you lose your virginity?" or "WHAT?! Did you lose your virginity?!" Or "Whaaat. Did you lose your virginity?" XD. Then I saw the poll.


Blue (joking): "Did you lose your virginity? Did you lose your virginity?"
Me: "No, I know where it is. In some drawer."
Him: -hysteric laughing for a couple minutes-

We're so mature. So mature!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

BlueChristmas06 said:


> I read this as "What? Did you lose your virginity?" or "WHAT?! Did you lose your virginity?!" Or "Whaaat. Did you lose your virginity?" XD. Then I saw the poll.





Sporadic Aura said:


> Just thought it would be an interesting poll. This isn't a public poll, so you don't have to worry about other people seeing your answer if you don't want to share it with everyone.
> 
> I lost mine when I was 16.





Glory said:


>


Yup you also noticed Sporadic's crappy grammar.

MS GLORY addressed this issue early on -- see supra.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I know I know I touched a sore nerve.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> That's all anybody can wish you.


I'd be more concerned for the mortality of women than their quality of life with your mindset too...

(If you are actually concerned. Which I'm sure you are :wink

Coming from a woman whose focus in her twenties was her relationships and not her career.

I worry about death more than is normal or healthy. I'm stuck in some less than ideal or stable situations.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Christmas Rose said:


> Blue (joking): "Did you lose your virginity? Did you lose your virginity?"
> Me: "No, I know where it is. In some drawer."
> Him: -hysteric laughing for a couple minutes-
> 
> We're so mature. So mature!


Does the drawer have a chastity lock on it? 



95134hks said:


> Yup you also noticed Sporadic's crappy grammar.
> 
> MS GLORY addressed this issue early on -- see supra.


I believe it's Ms. Glory.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Does the drawer have a chastity lock on it?


No but it's guarded by a squad of type 1s.



> I believe it's Ms. Glory.


Tbh, grammar is not your friend.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> And JY was coddling. Not sure why. He is a smart fellow. He should know better.



Knowing you were "appalled" made it fun! 







95134hks said:


> No I honestly was not.
> 
> The topic was teen sex.
> 
> ...





















ANYWAY.


So I already talked about my virginia loss, but one sad thing, is I never actually de-flowered a virgin myself. I was given the opportunity, but I hadn't read the Vaginer Handbook yet, and she was not wet. Anyway, sad face : (


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

Jesus doesn't care about your sperm and penis. I think he would be more concerned with why you guys dress up in red robes, and stoically sing hymns praising his name.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

John X said:


> Jesus doesn't care about your sperm and penis. I think he would be more concerned with why you guys dress up in red robes, and stoically sing hymns praising his name.


I think you're lost, buddy.


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyyukon said:


> I think you're lost, buddy.


If I am lost, Jesus will find me.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

John X said:


> If I am lost, Jesus will find me.


Lol, well you got me there.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

So.
Dafuck did I just miss?
This thing got more than a dozen pages in a day or two or three, something incredibly stupid is bound to have happened.

I'm going to predict...
..
Utter stupid by someone trying to pretend to be a sexpert?
This is the subforum for that to happen.



johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, well you got me there.


There is a substantial lack of "Jesus is coming" jokes.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Knowing you were "appalled" made it fun!
> 
> ANYWAY.
> 
> So I already talked about my virginia loss, but one sad thing, is I never actually de-flowered a virgin myself. I was given the opportunity, but I hadn't read the Vaginer Handbook yet, and she was not wet. Anyway, sad face : (


Yah like I said that's why Jesus was not born in California -- no wise men and no virgins anywhere.

Virgins (maidens) are unlikely to climax so deflowering is not as exciting as being with an experienced female.

But then also due to Phyllis' date rape experience she could never climax either. This experience did not thusly hinder LoriAnn nor Cheryl though, fortunately. LoriAnn and Cheryl got over it.

I prefer an experienced female to a virgin any day.

The only unique thing about a virgin is that her heart is racing during it all and you can feel it pulsating against your chest. Debbie was a virgin. She was 21. None of the others was. You are most likely to meet virgins when you are in your early 20's. I was 25 when I met her. From that point on since you are unlikely to be dating ladies in their early 20's you are unlikely to meet any more.

Deena the 18 year old was not a virgin. June the 22 year old also was not. Laura the 24 year old was not either. June and Laura both told me they had their first experience at 21.

Experienced females are hot and wet, but their hearts are not racing.

That's all that you missed JY. No worries then, as Johnny Depp would say in Pirates Of The Caribbean.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> I'd be more concerned for the mortality of women than their quality of life with your mindset too...
> 
> (If you are actually concerned. Which I'm sure you are :wink
> 
> ...


You are right about some women dying before their hubbies.

At my Masonic lodge we have several older men in their 80's who have outlived their wives.

We have many more older women in their 80's who have outlived their hubbies though.

We put on dinners for these women occasionally and go get them and bring them to the lodge hall for a social function with each other.

I am usually the chef on those occasions. I have cooked for as many as 150 people.

These senior women are like family to me since the Freemasons are one big fraternal family.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> You are right about some women dying before their hubbies.


Not what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Not what I'm talking about.


D'OH! You changed your avatar!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Yah like I said that's why Jesus was not born in California -- no wise men and no virgins anywhere.
> 
> Virgins (maidens) are unlikely to climax so deflowering is not as exciting as being with an experienced female.
> 
> ...



Well it's a lot less to do with having slip-n-slide wild, all night marathon sex, and more to do with just the experience. I certainly wouldn't expect it to be all that enjoyable. But I don't lose sleep over it.

And uh, whenever I have a powerful connection/attraction to a lady, I most certainly can hear her and my heart pounding, and we're completely clothed sometimes. imagine that.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Not what I'm talking about.


I liked your "Eve With The Snake" avatar the best.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Well it's a lot less to do with having slip-n-slide wild, all night marathon sex, and more to do with just the experience. I certainly wouldn't expect it to be all that enjoyable. But I don't lose sleep over it.
> 
> And uh, whenever I have a powerful connection/attraction to a lady, I most certainly can hear her and my heart pounding, and we're completely clothed sometimes. imagine that.


It's way different with a virgin though -- her heart is really racing then. Not the same thing.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INTonyP said:


> D'OH! You changed your avatar!


Yes she does that a lot.

Very entertaining !!!


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> I liked your "Eve With The Snake" avatar the best.


It felt too powerful for husband hunting.

My primary focus at this age should be setting myself up for dependency.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> It's way different with a virgin though -- her heart is really racing then. Not the same thing.


yeah, sure great, I don't care.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

95134hks said:


> This is just a thread by Sporadic about young teen love.
> 
> It also got somewhat sidetracked onto baby making.
> 
> ...


I'm aware that the stats say that the ideal age for women to have healthy children is in the 20s range. However, based on my personal observations, the most intelligent and self-actualized people I've met (outstanding already at around age 13 or so) had parents about a decade older, the mom being 30-32 years old. This is more or less the constant I've found among these people: slightly older parents (not into the anomalous ranges though). 

I'm guessing this is because the parents have been together presumably for some time, are more financially stable, might be more psychologically stable (the crazy sex hormones are dwindling down) in that particular time period, and have slightly more years of life experience before starting to raise a kid.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Metasentient said:


> I'm aware that the stats say that the ideal age for women to have healthy children is in the 20s range. However, based on my personal observations, the most intelligent and self-actualized people I've met (outstanding already at around age 13 or so) had parents about a decade older, the mom being 30-32 years old. This is more or less the constant I've found among these people: slightly older parents (not into the anomalous ranges though).
> 
> I'm guessing this is because the parents have been together presumably for some time, are more financially stable, might be more psychologically stable (the crazy sex hormones are dwindling down) in that particular time period, and have slightly more years of life experience before starting to raise a kid.


Early 30's is not bad.

Late 30's is dangerous though.

40's is extremely dangerous.

Mid to late 20's is ideal though, you are right.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah, sure great, I don't care.


I don't really care either but it is one of those Top 10 experiences of life that I will never forget.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> It felt too powerful for husband hunting.
> 
> My primary focus at this age should be setting myself up for dependency.


A daughter !!

You want a daughter !!

A daughter is more precious than gold.

A daughter will love you and take care of you in your old age better than any man can.

You can be "Eve with a Snake" and still have a daughter.

Just name her Lilith !!


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Why am I suddenly getting flashback imagery of _The Wicker Man_?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> A daughter !!
> 
> You want a daughter !!
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily true. Was gonna ask if you've seen a certain movie yet but dont wanna spoilerize.

I've read a lot of interesting theories that Lilith was the snake too. Rivalry stuff? Maybe. (Kinda like Snow White and the Queen? Eat the apple!)

And no, I don't want a daughter for the sake of it. I want a family unit or I want the freedom to travel independently. Believe I already more or less said this.

My great aunt never had children (but married) and she was well taken care of until she passed away in her late 90s. She built her wealth in journalism in DC...which was kinda cool for a woman at that time. Plenty of in home care.

Telling people what they want as if they aren't intelligent enough to introspect and know themselves is rude btw.

The social thing to do is to ask questions and get to know them like they're not an idiot.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INTonyP said:


> Why am I suddenly getting flashback imagery of _The Wicker Man_?


The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb

This one ??

How so ??


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> That's not necessarily true. Was gonna ask if you've seen a certain movie yet but dont wanna spoilerize.
> 
> I've read a lot of interesting theories that Lilith was the snake too. Rivalry stuff? Maybe. (Kinda like Snow White and the Queen? Eat the apple!)
> 
> ...


Everything is not necessarily true and nothing is necessarily true except that we need air, water, food, clothing, shelter etc.

I feel sorry for your aunt who lived alone. She must have realized in her last gasping breath that her life had been empty and useless.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

95134hks said:


> The Wicker Man (1973) - IMDb
> 
> This one ??
> 
> How so ??


Just meant to be a joke responding the conversation immediately before mine. The Wicker Man 2006 with Nicolas Cage. I just remember the men were kept for breading purposes.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Everything is not necessarily true and nothing is necessarily true except that we need air, water, food, clothing, shelter etc.
> 
> I feel sorry for your aunt who lived alone. She must have realized in her last gasping breath that her life had been empty and useless.


Matricide and patricide happen. 

Women still die in childbirth too.

And that last bit. Lol. Now I'm convinced that you're trolling. Or maybe you're just living up to the cardboard stereotype of the ISTJ that intuitives get in trouble on this site for mocking (think Dwight Schrute).

The cool thing about this site are the different world views...yours is fine so long as you aren't telling me what mine is.

And she didn't live alone. She lived with her husband. They grew old together. She had houses for nieces and nephews to stay too.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Matricide and patricide happen.
> 
> Women still die in childbirth too.
> 
> ...


Well a niece can be a really good plan B.

I have a favorite niece and I love her hubby too.

All her life she seems to have hated her father (the boy toy my sister married) and loved me more.

Her hubby and I have more in common than any of the others in the extended family.

There are too many people in the world telling others that they are ok and that everything is going to be fine.

Nothing is going to be fine unless you do something about it.

Anyway I am not enjoying bugging you.

My original point is that party girls can only get away with being party girls for so long and then they need to get serious about becoming moms. Age 25 to 35 are critical for that.

After 35 it does not matter anymore and you can formulate a plan B of your own then.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Veggie said:


> Or maybe you're just living up to the cardboard stereotype of the ISTJ that intuitives get in trouble on this site for mocking (think Dwight Schrute).


And general disclaimer...

I did say cardboard stereotype. I know a few really cool ISTJs irl.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Matricide and patricide happen.
> 
> Women still die in childbirth too.
> 
> ...


Yah some parents are terrible. Kids in those situations need to be resilient and survive it then get out as fast as they can.

I stayed to protect my sisters, and then once they were gone I left too.

I don't feel any desire for revenge I just think we kids were really unlucky.

It affects you down the road too because you then tend to be somewhat hyper vigilant and also hyper sensitive.

But I have learned not to hate and not to show anger.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> And general disclaimer...
> 
> I did say cardboard stereotype. I know a few really cool ISTJs irl.


I am a classic ISTJ with an A on the end only when I need to be assertive and take over the ship. I prefer not to.

I make lists.

I gather data.

I make observations.

I can see both sides of any issue.

I keep an open mind.

I do not have any feelings that I know of.

My decisions are final.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

INTonyP said:


> Just meant to be a joke responding the conversation immediately before mine. The Wicker Man 2006 with Nicolas Cage. I just remember the men were kept for breading purposes.


The ancient Amazons did that too.

Herodotus describes them in his one and only book.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> That's not necessarily true. Was gonna ask if you've seen a certain movie yet but dont wanna spoilerize.
> 
> I've read a lot of interesting theories that Lilith was the snake too. Rivalry stuff? Maybe. (Kinda like Snow White and the Queen? Eat the apple!)
> 
> ...


Lilith -- lots of ancient lore about her, yes, true.

The story that I know of is that she was Eve but she changed her name and split up with Adam after they had a few kids and then she left.

Adam married others of his daughters.

Not sure what to think of all this ancient stuff.

I always figured that the Neanderthals were first and the Cromagnons were second and the Cromagnons ate all the Neanderthals.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

95134hks said:


> I don't really care either but it is one of those Top 10 experiences of life that I will never forget.


Well then why didn't you just say that, instead of trying to hork my experience.

I recall, with my first true love, at 19 when I didn't even know what love was, that we were so in love that simple kissing, both our hearts were pounding out of our chests. Tingling in lips from nervousness (why? we had been together 4 months already). Unbelievably intense. 

She was probably my white buffalo.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

johnnyyukon said:


> Well then why didn't you just say that, instead of trying to hork my experience.
> 
> I recall, with my first true love, at 19 when I didn't even know what love was, that we were so in love that simple kissing, both our hearts were pounding out of our chests. Tingling in lips from nervousness (why? we had been together 4 months already). Unbelievably intense.
> 
> She was probably my white buffalo.


We played spin the bottle in the summer between 7th and 8th grades with all the boys and girls at this party who were the socialites of the middle school. Jill was our hostess. I'm glad I got to kiss her. Debbie was a pretty princess who was interested in other boys but it was nice kissing her too. Susan was there and a beauty too and she gave the best kisses. Nancy was a nerd but her kisses were still soft and hot. I don't remember if my heart was beating much but it sure was exciting and fun. The girls seemed to love it too. There were half a dozen girls and half a dozen boys invited to this socialite party at Jill's house. Her mom and dad were gone. Maybe you just got a late start with kissing.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Lilith -- lots of ancient lore about her, yes, true.
> 
> The story that I know of is that she was Eve but she changed her name and split up with Adam after they had a few kids and then she left.


I never heard that she was Eve. I mean, technically I guess, since she's thought to actually be the first woman - but made from the same material he was.

She refused to be subservient to Adam. She left because of it, and I thought she was impregnated by demons. (She spoke an "unspeakable name" first though...Voldemort? :shocked: ...Lily?)

Never heard that they had kids. 

The story of Adam and Eve is Pygmalion-ish. She's created from his rib (breath?)

Maybe because he went all solipsist with the absence of Lilith.



95134hks said:


> My original point is that party girls can only get away with being party girls for so long and then they need to get serious about becoming moms. Age 25 to 35 are critical for that.
> 
> After 35 it does not matter anymore and you can formulate a plan B of your own then.


Nobody "needs" to get serious about becoming a mom. You can always just...not have kids. 

You can freeze your eggs as late as 36-38. And that's just the beginning. 35 is not the end. 

I already have a plan B anyway.

This all started when I was...26? Right on schedule!

I was an IT Recruiter and marriage was kinda on the table between my ex fiancé and I. 

I came home from work every night just wanting to pound whiskey. Where was _my_ wife? Lol. I had no clue how women came home and acted nurturing and maternal after work days like that. So I quit to have a back up plan.

I went back to school for massage therapy because it was relatively cheap, and fast (compared to going for the Masters).

If I had kids, I could work from home and stay zen. I would still be making money and have a marketable skill if anything happened to the kids dad. 

If I was single (wasn't sure it was going to work...), it's a job that you can easily travel around doing. I have my own table and equipment and contracting and what not.

If I don't have kids I'll probably travel for a while in my late thirties-forties (still really a decade away) and then maybe try to start my own holistic clinic. I know other therapists, acupuncturists, chiropractors pretty personally. I'm managing a start up now.

Maybe I'll try to publish fiction. I've been keeping a folder for ideas for years. Almost got my minor in creative writing (couple credits short) and still take classes.

And yea, I've probably been written off as a party girl by some before when I've actually put a lot of thought into this for like the past five years.



95134hks said:


> Yah some parents are terrible. Kids in those situations need to be resilient and survive it then get out as fast as they can.


I never said that some parents are terrible. If a parent were, like, killed...I think we're probably wagging a finger at the kid there... 

Do you always blame the parents for a child going dark? What if the other kids were totally stand up? One just falls in with the wrong crowd, develops addiction issues, starts having psychotic breaks. Addicts have a hard time accepting fault, and often cast blame on those closest to them. 

Anyway, less dramatically...resentment, period, is just as likely as that you will birth your nursemaid insurance.



95134hks said:


> I keep an open mind.


Are you sure?


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> I never heard that she was Eve. I mean, technically I guess, since she's thought to actually be the first woman - but made from the same material he was.
> 
> She refused to be subservient to Adam. She left because of it, and I thought she was impregnated by demons. (She spoke an "unspeakable name" first though...Voldemort? :shocked: ...Lily?)
> 
> ...


Whisky is powerful stuff. 

I use Whisky on Friday evenings only, maybe Saturday nights sometimes too. But never Sunday thru Thursdays because those are school nites. Work is just like school -- you have to read and write stuff and think clearly.

My dad taught me rules for drinking.

Whisky is great for dating. One drink and most females open their floodgates and become perfectly honest. It takes closer to 7 for me now.

VEGGIE (I capitalize all avatar monikers) you are so beautiful that you will have no problem finding a nice guy. You just need to get out there and make yourself available to be found by some lucky guy.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Work is just like school -- you have to read and write stuff and think clearly.


Minor hangovers would actually help me with that...

Put me on edge. Alert. Less dreamy.

I was usually tasked with breaking apart government RFP's in detail and what not even though it wasn't really my job because I had a good eye.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Minor hangovers would actually help me with that...
> 
> Put me on edge. Alert. Less dreamy.
> 
> I was usually tasked with breaking apart government RFP's in detail and what not even though it wasn't really my job because I had a good eye.


Even so it is a good rule: no heavy drinking Sundays thru Thursdays. Never.

My dad must have been ISTJ too because he gave me all these lists of rules.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> VEGGIE (I capitalize all avatar monikers) you are so beautiful that you will have no problem finding a nice guy. You just need to get out there and make yourself available to be found by some lucky guy.


I don't think I have a problem finding guys. 

I don't want to find a "nice" guy either. I want to find an equal guy I actually like. And a worthy one at that.

I'm pretty disillusioned by dudes. Luckily I'm a fairly optimistic person. 

And luckily there are cool guys out there just to have fun with for now who keep me from feeling like a bitter dried up 80 year old grandmother. The nasty kind, who screams obscenities at breakfast.

I'll be more available when I'm fully independent.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> Even so it is a good rule: no heavy drinking Sundays thru Thursdays. Never.


Disagree, but very stereotypically ISTJ of you. Lol.

My work weeks aren't typical anyway.

Right now my weekend is Wednesday.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> I don't think I have a problem finding guys.
> 
> I don't want to find a "nice" guy either. I want to find an equal guy I actually like. And a worthy one at that.
> 
> ...


As the clock ticks closer to 35 you better stop being so picky.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> As the clock ticks closer to 35 you better stop being so picky.


Go big or go home.

Or start a clinic or write a book.

I like to go all in on things.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> As the clock ticks closer to 35 you better stop being so picky.


And the fact that you say 35 again when I feel like we just clarified that even fertility clinics don't subscribe to this is...yawn.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> And the fact that you say 35 again when I feel like we just clarified that even fertility clinics don't subscribe to this is...yawn.


If you are already 35 and not yet 40 you should run to a fertility clinic asap.

If you are 40 to 45 you should adopt.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> Go big or go home.
> 
> Or start a clinic or write a book.
> 
> I like to go all in on things.


All you need is dna. You don't even need a soulmate.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

No one cares when you lost your virginity, to be honest. This is a consumer society and we are all salves to our desires. Whether you have sex, eat donuts, pop an addy, who gives or cares really, at the end of the day you're just fist fucking your brain into oblivion, disintegrating your ability to connect to other human beings, and as society corrodes, we poison each other.

I'm not complaining. I'm just a realist. I'm content going down on the ship. If we're all going to boil up at least misery keeps company.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Paula is a beautiful snowy blonde (Icelandic) from our parish who decided she did not know any guys worth dating so she went to a fertility clinic. She ended up with a beautiful snowy blonde daughter. They are both very dear to each other and close. And at least they are happy.

The parish priest and nuns were appalled of course. So were the single guys.

Paula was kind of stupid about her outlook on life.

After she got the kid she then started taking dating seriously and not being so picky.

But by then all the single guys whom she had originally thought were worthless whom she now thought were ok and was trying to date them so that she could find a father for her child in accordance with Vatican teachings -- these guys all thought Paula was crazy -- and at the very least unorthodox. It's a Catholic thing.

But I agree that it is good that she at least has the daughter.

I would have married her in a heartbeat but she was never interested before she got the kid.

I think I heard she became born again Protestant.

Paula stayed a virgin her whole life, both before, during, and after having the kid.

Gives a whole new meaning to immaculate conception.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

SevSevens said:


> No one cares when you lost your virginity, to be honest. This is a consumer society and we are all salves to our desires. Whether you have sex, eat donuts, pop an addy, who gives or cares really, at the end of the day you're just fist fucking your brain into oblivion, disintegrating your ability to connect to other human beings, and as society corrodes, we poison each other.
> 
> I'm not complaining. I'm just a realist. I'm content going down on the ship. If we're all going to boil up at least misery keeps company.


SPORADIC cares though. He is keeping score still.

Not a bad fellow just a bit ... inquisitive ... I think.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> All you need is dna. You don't even need a soulmate.


If what you want is just a kid and not the family unit, if you want it at all...


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Veggie said:


> If what you want is just a kid and not the family unit, if you want it at all...


It is not God's fault that life is not perfect.

You just need to play the hand you are dealt and make the most of it.

There is no Santa Clause and nobody gets everything they want.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

95134hks said:


> It is not God's fault that life is not perfect.
> 
> You just need to play the hand you are dealt and make the most of it.
> 
> There is no Santa Clause and nobody gets everything they want.


One. You can play the hand you're dealt without having children. Contrary to your weak redundant arguments, it is not a requirement for happiness.

Two. I know that there is no Santa Claus. Apparently I was pissed at my mom for lying to me about that at like four. No one told me, I just knew it had to be bullshit. She said I had my facts laid out like a lawyer.

But Santa Claus isn't about a jolly fat man, he's about the very concept of belief...imo. Belief is powerful and belief is real. I don't know what "it is not God's fault that life is not perfect" has to do with anything that I said. Sounds like a projection of some sort.

I don't see "God" as some omniscient, omnibenevolent force. At least not in how we'd likely recognize that.

Life has been downright cruel to people I love, some who had blind faith in God, and I still believe in...the power of belief.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a wizard whose powers are unmatched even by the most cunning sorcerers!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Metasentient said:


> However, based on my personal observations, the most intelligent and self-actualized people I've met (outstanding already at around age 13 or so) had parents about a decade older, the mom being 30-32 years old. This is more or less the constant I've found among these people: slightly older parents (not into the anomalous ranges though).


Both my parents were 30 when they had me. Guess the trend stays consistent!


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

The first nut I busted was deep in a red-head's womb. I pulled her hair back as she quivered on me and I inseminated her like a dethraki dog while whispering, "easy does it strawberry oven." That was when I was 16. Does it fucking matter? No. I am soulless as the next one.

Her fiance, via facebook, was a player but every man had a crack at his wife. Divine justice you ask me? Bah...everyone is a slut these days...you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who wouldn't fuck the coal out of a mine if they were ripe.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I just had to open this thread to see what the heck it is about...

17 - dated the guy for 1 year before we had sex. First time for both of us. 
My dad had "the talk" with me when I was 18. I just laughed at him and told him that it was a little bit too late. He was extremely uncomfortable.
Condoms were really expensive....
Dated the guy 3 more years.

Had my kids when I had just turned 41. Not with the same guy...


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Both my parents were 30 when they had me. Guess the trend stays consistent!


:|


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

95134hks said:


> Such a funny girl.
> 
> But such dark deep thoughts and talk.
> 
> I hope she is ok.


I'm not.


----------

